# Portage Lakes Crappie



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

I don't know how the change in the weather tomorrow (Tuesday, April 22) is going to affect things, but the crappie are really turned on right now in Rex Lake and East Reservoir. I fished the rectangular bay on the south shore of Rex for only about 90 minutes and caught slabs almost nonstop. I only kept four, enough to eat, and tossed the rest back. I was fishing minnows 18-24 inches under a bobber in 4-8 feet of water. I also have pretty good info on the bite in East, and it's on there, too.


----------



## wrmdunker (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the report. I went to West Branch Monday and was skunked. Bait shop there says they have not turned on yet.

Were you fishing morning or evening?


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

[email protected]$^%^, I wish I could have been fishing last night instead of helping someone move!!!! I usually do good for crappies in Rex in the spring.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

We did the same thing on Rex, Turkeyfoot and the bones on Saturday. Minnows under a slipbobber, jig, in-line spinners. Not a bite. Tried for redears too with waxies. 
It's all about timing.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've been getting skunked on every outing thus far. I've been to mosquito, north, long, springfield & moggie in the last three weeks. Combined I've probably caught a total of 10 crappies, a decent bass, at least 10 baby bass (and I do mean babies!) and one cat. I've never heard of rex or east. Maybe I'll try those out. Can't hurt.

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Last spring, I was catching crappie early in the channel that is off the west side of Rex Lake under the big culvert. (Yes, a small boat will fit under it) The canal is only about 3-4' deep and the fish were small, but we were catching them. I pulled a 15.5" out of Rex 2 years ago and my dad has pulled a 17.5" from there as well! I don't think the crappie population in the portage lakes is high compared to other lakes, but if you do find them, they are a good size!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Crappieman420 said:


> I've been getting skunked on every outing thus far. I've been to mosquito, north, long, springfield & moggie in the last three weeks. Combined I've probably caught a total of 10 crappies. I've never heard of rex or east. Maybe I'll try those out. Can't hurt.
> 
> Land Big Fish !!!!!


Here's a link to a map showing the Portage Lakes. Rex is to the south and west and is accessible from Turkeyfoot Lake. If you have a boat, it's just a short ride from the State Park boat launch. East is a little farther north and east. You can still access it from Turkeyfoot through West Reservoir and through the iron channel. I'm hearing East is better toward the Main Street Bridge and even into Cottage Grove Lake. Minnows are working and so are Gulp black shiners. Same for Rex. Work the south and west shorelines. Also the culvert area that bdawg mentioned. http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/Maps/Lake Maps/PDFs/portagelakes1.pdf


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Here's a link to a map showing the Portage Lakes. Rex is to the south and west and is accessible from Turkeyfoot Lake. If you have a boat, it's just a short ride from the State Park boat launch. East is a little farther north and east. You can still access it from Turkeyfoot through West Reservoir and through the iron channel. I'm hearing East is better toward the Main Street Bridge and even into Cottage Grove Lake. Minnows are working and so are Gulp black shiners. Same for Rex. Work the south and west shorelines. Also the culvert area that bdawg mentioned. http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/Portals/wildlife/Maps/Lake Maps/PDFs/portagelakes1.pdf


Thanks for the 411 !

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Crappieman420 said:


> I've been getting skunked on every outing thus far. I've been to mosquito, north, long, springfield & moggie in the last three weeks. Combined I've probably caught a total of 10 crappies, a decent bass, at least 10 baby bass (and I do mean babies!) and one cat. I've never heard of rex or east. Maybe I'll try those out. Can't hurt.
> 
> Land Big Fish !!!!!


What time and what areas have you been fishin crappieman? For me, the bite hasn't got good till around 6-7pm into the night around shallow structure or areas with moving water like near channels and bridges. Hope your luck turns around. It'll be gettin good here real soon


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> What time and what areas have you been fishin crappieman? For me, the bite hasn't got good till around 6-7pm into the night around shallow structure or areas with moving water like near channels and bridges. Hope your luck turns around. It'll be gettin good here real soon


I've been fishing early morning and late afternoon. Those are the times I've been getting action. I fish brush piles and near lily pads from shore. I've been fishing all my normal producing spots but nothing. As you said, they should turn on soon though! I believe another problem is the fact that these lakes around here are just fished out. Even though they put the size & bag limits on the majority of the lakes I still watch people keep 50 under the size limit. They aren't getting a chance to even grow. Crappie and other fish are of no real size. I don't know about you but I don't enjoy catching babies. I mean sure, sometimes you get into slabs here and there but not consistently. I think I'm going to change it up this year. 1) I'm getting a boat! 2) I'm heading out into uncharted territory. Off the beaten path. I plan on travelling this season. Maybe hit the ohio river. Something has got to give!

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

On Turkey Foot, a good place to start from shore is the small cove by the doggie play ground. Most crappie at turkey foot are going to come from boaters. A good spot from a boat is west of the big finger that runs out into the lake, About 50-100 yds from the bank there is a weed edge that drops from 4ft to 11ft, This is a good spot. It lines up with the first fishing dock on the beach. This weed line goes south halfway to the dock before the depth rises to 9ft. Crappie can be found all along this edge, early in the morning, or late evening, and sometimes throughout the day. Most of the sizes will be good. Lots of predators in that lake controls the numbers.


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Thats where ive had my best luck on Tfoot too pole squeezer... also the ditch where the first drop off coming out of OSP to the floating speed lane sign... a few years ago i got some 14"ers from there, havent been on the bigger ones like that since. Theres also a weedline that runs from the flagpole to the floating sign, drops from 6 to 14 there, and lots of random christmas tree clumps. 
Thanks for the report TopCat, havent been on main chain yet, maybe ill get out there Saturday.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm sure you could catch fish all the time off the main finger point on Turkeyfoot. There is a weed edge all around it. Just have to find the right depth/location where the fish are schooling up that day. I haven't fished it much, but have heard good reports.

The bay by the dog park is good early if you hit it on the right day in the spring. Never caught much anywhere else in that area though. 

I've caught spawning crappie off the docks on Mud lake where it drops off fast from shore. 

Also caught crappie in the main channel from OSP to West Resevoir just after dark when the boat traffic lightens up. Look for the deep dropoffs and trees down in those areas. 

There's a good population of gar in there that probably keep the population in check, weeding out the smaller ones along with the bass and cats.


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

Crappieman420 I often findmyself fishing alone. If you want to go in the boat with me sometime we could do that. I live close to the new state park and love crappie and walleye fishing!


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

MIRROCRAFT said:


> Crappieman420 I often findmyself fishing alone. If you want to go in the boat with me sometime we could do that. I live close to the new state park and love crappie and walleye fishing!


Sounds good! I'm going to hold you to that. Just pm me when you would like company. Weekends are best for me.

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Crappieman420 said:


> I've been fishing early morning and late afternoon. Those are the times I've been getting action. I fish brush piles and near lily pads from shore. I've been fishing all my normal producing spots but nothing. As you said, they should turn on soon though! I believe another problem is the fact that these lakes around here are just fished out. Even though they put the size & bag limits on the majority of the lakes I still watch people keep 50 under the size limit. They aren't getting a chance to even grow. Crappie and other fish are of no real size. I don't know about you but I don't enjoy catching babies. I mean sure, sometimes you get into slabs here and there but not consistently. I think I'm going to change it up this year. 1) I'm getting a boat! 2) I'm heading out into uncharted territory. Off the beaten path. I plan on travelling this season. Maybe hit the ohio river. Something has got to give!
> 
> Land Big Fish !!!!!


I'm with yuh crappieman. I don't care to keep or clean anything smaller than 10-11". Just not worth it to me. Unless you're poor and starving, I see no reason to be keeping dinks. I've had some good success at Turkeyfoot as well just like people have said below. I've always fished the west side of the finger from shore and boat and produced nice size specs. I'll be headed somewhere tomorrow hopefully in the evening, prob Ladue or skeeter if you're free. Still have to get the boat up-to-date so I'll be from shore. Good luck to you. BTW, if you get a boat and want to hit another location, I slayed em last May on Pymatuning. All fish were between 10-13" with a handful of 14's. Didn't catch many dinks. Just find some over hanging branches or fallen trees near shore and get em! Tight lines


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> I'm with yuh crappieman. I don't care to keep or clean anything smaller than 10-11". Just not worth it to me. Unless you're poor and starving, I see no reason to be keeping dinks. I've had some good success at Turkeyfoot as well just like people have said below. I've always fished the west side of the finger from shore and boat and produced nice size specs. I'll be headed somewhere tomorrow hopefully in the evening, prob Ladue or skeeter if you're free. Still have to get the boat up-to-date so I'll be from shore. Good luck to you. BTW, if you get a boat and want to hit another location, I slayed em last May on Pymatuning. All fish were between 10-13" with a handful of 14's. Didn't catch many dinks. Just find some over hanging branches or fallen trees near shore and get em! Tight lines


Nah, I work two jobs so the weekend is the only time I can get out. Thanks for the invite tho. I might have to check out turkeyfoot as well. I never, ever, never have any luck on any of the lakes that are a part of Portage so I tend to stay away.

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Crappieman420 said:


> Nah, I work two jobs so the weekend is the only time I can get out. Thanks for the invite tho. I might have to check out turkeyfoot as well. I never, ever, never have any luck on any of the lakes that are a part of Portage so I tend to stay away.
> 
> Land Big Fish !!!!!


I used to live closer so I always hit TF, Long Lake, Nimisila... Now I'm out further East so I've been hitting Ladue and Skeeter a lot more. I've had great success around them Portage Lakes. Keep at it and you'll get em. A little advice too; I out fish a lot of people who use cheap or too heavy of line. 4lb flourocarbon coated mono has always been my go-to with the exception of fishing HEAVY cover. P-Line makes it and won't break the bank either. My fishin buddies have switched to it on their crappie set ups and have noticed the difference. Visual predators like crappie can get skiddish when water clearity comes into play. For TF, once you walk down to the beach, continue to the finger and hit the left side at the first couple of openings on the bank. Always done well there in the evening


----------



## Pole Squeezer (Jun 21, 2008)

Believe it or not, there is a nice hole out back of the nursing home south east of the speed lane. Right off the bank near a picnic bench, there's a 12ft hole, almost like a bowl, good for both crappie, and red ears. The hole is only about 10yds wide, then rises up to about 2 ft towards the speed lane for a few yards before dropping again.

Mud lake has a 23ft hole at the entrance of a small cove surrounded by houses, a good crappie spot sometimes.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

Thanks for the tips guys! 

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

Crappieman420 if the weather is ok I may go out sunday and your invited. Remember all these spots they are telling you about! I havent tried in the evening yet.
Im no expert but any day fishing is better than working!
We can hit Portage lakes at the new state park. I live just around the corner from there. I have a few spots that work well when the spawn hits.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

MIRROCRAFT said:


> Crappieman420 if the weather is ok I may go out sunday and your invited. Remember all these spots they are telling you about! I havent tried in the evening yet.
> Im no expert but any day fishing is better than working!
> We can hit Portage lakes at the new state park. I live just around the corner from there. I have a few spots that work well when the spawn hits.


If you guys go on Sunday and are looking for some spots in Rex, give me a call and I can try to direct you to them. I know of a few others. I'll be at work, 216-431-3700. Ask for George. Good luck.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

MIRROCRAFT said:


> Crappieman420 if the weather is ok I may go out sunday and your invited. Remember all these spots they are telling you about! I havent tried in the evening yet.
> Im no expert but any day fishing is better than working!
> We can hit Portage lakes at the new state park. I live just around the corner from there. I have a few spots that work well when the spawn hits.


Ok sounds good to me. I'm free after noon on Sunday. I actually live about 7 minutes from there so it's not far for me. And yes, any day fishing is better than working!

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

TopCat said:


> I don't know how the change in the weather tomorrow (Tuesday, April 22) is going to affect things, but the crappie are really turned on right now in Rex Lake and East Reservoir. I fished the rectangular bay on the south shore of Rex for only about 90 minutes and caught slabs almost nonstop. I only kept four, enough to eat, and tossed the rest back. I was fishing minnows 18-24 inches under a bobber in 4-8 feet of water. I also have pretty good info on the bite in East, and it's on there, too.


Hey I couldn't wait and tried to sneak out for a hot sec. Anyway, went to rex and couldn't find anywhere (or so it seems) for public access. Craftmans park says members only and over here by the rotary camp are houses with the lake in their backyards. Other side of lake off Manchester (down swigart rd) says private. Where exactly did you fish if you don't mind me asking? Maybe I'm missing something.

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

We can get to all the places in the boat. I know where Topcat is talking about.
I want to try that hole by the nursing home if the water isnt to rough. Everytime I ever went over there it was like being in the ocean! Thanks for the tips. I think its all a matter of timing. So what time do you want to meet me at the dock? I may go earlier and I will come get you. Just look for the blue mirrocraft boat and some old fat man in it! ha ha 
Ron


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

How many minnows should we get? any special size?


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

MIRROCRAFT said:


> How many minnows should we get? any special size?


I use small minnies...I already have about 3 dozen ready to go!

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

I would say about 1 I will meet you there.

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## TopCat (Sep 27, 2006)

Crappieman420 said:


> Hey I couldn't wait and tried to sneak out for a hot sec. Anyway, went to rex and couldn't find anywhere (or so it seems) for public access. Craftmans park says members only and over here by the rotary camp are houses with the lake in their backyards. Other side of lake off Manchester (down swigart rd) says private. Where exactly did you fish if you don't mind me asking? Maybe I'm missing something.
> 
> Land Big Fish !!!!!


Public access to Rex is pretty limited. I have the good fortune of having lake access through a family member, and also sometimes access to a boat. You can fish the shore of Rex where it runs into Turkeyfoot if you don't mind trekking through the woods from the New State Park Boat Launch area. It can be a haul with gear. 

MIRROCRAFT has a boat, so you'll be good to fish all the places I'd fish. The other location I'd suggest is the northeast side of the small island just as you enter Rex. The water drops off pretty quickly there and we would often find crappies and yellow perch schooled up on that corner. If they're in that location the action can be pretty fast. I would say about three dozen minnows per person would be a good start.


----------



## Crappieman420 (Apr 5, 2011)

TopCat said:


> Public access to Rex is pretty limited. I have the good fortune of having lake access through a family member, and also sometimes access to a boat. You can fish the shore of Rex where it runs into Turkeyfoot if you don't mind trekking through the woods from the New State Park Boat Launch area. It can be a haul with gear.
> 
> MIRROCRAFT has a boat, so you'll be good to fish all the places I'd fish. The other location I'd suggest is the northeast side of the small island just as you enter Rex. The water drops off pretty quickly there and we would often find crappies and yellow perch schooled up on that corner. If they're in that location the action can be pretty fast. I would say about three dozen minnows per person would be a good start.


That's what I figured. I'm saying to myself, he has to either live here or know someone that does. Ended up fishing by the dog park @ Portage Lakes State Park. Nothing. Plus I had to contend with the frisbee golfers. There was a goal not 5 feet from me!

Land Big Fish !!!!!


----------



## MIRROCRAFT (Apr 23, 2014)

You could have caught one of those frizbies and you could say you caught something! lol


----------

